# Introductiuon to the use of template Guide



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is *Part 1* of a project I sent to a number of routing enthusiasts to introduce the template Guides \

YouTube - Rectangular Picture frame Part 1 Routing with Tom O'Donnell

Tom


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Introduction to the use of template guides Part 2*

Part 2 as promised



YouTube - Rectangular Picture frame Part 2 Routing with Tom O'Donnell


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tom76 said:


> Part 2 as promised
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Rectangular Picture frame Part 2 Routing with Tom O'Donnell


Tom,

We really do appreciate the time you take to show us how you use the router to great advantage.

I feel that you have a number of converts in the forum.

As they say, 'there is more than one way to skin a cat" 

James


----------

